# What is the color of your golden's eyes



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

BaWaaJige's eyes are so dark brown they almost look black but if you look close you can see the difference between the pupil and the iris.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Quinn has dark eyes, but Reeva has golden(ish) eyes and when she stares at you whilst waiting for dinner or a game I always say it feels like a lion staring at it's next meal


----------



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

Lola's eyes are like pools of chocolate---- dreamy eyes!


----------



## Dexter12 (Feb 10, 2012)

Dark brown.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Joeys are a dark/chocolate brown. Beautiful!


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Toby's eyes are very very dark brown.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

I was going to say golden but my brother's dog's eyes are much more golden compared to Ranger's. Ranger's eyes are more copper.

Here are the two dogs together:









Ranger's eyes are so light against his black face that it's creepy. Lots of time I can't see anything of him BUT his eyes!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Ranger said:


> I was going to say golden but my brother's dog's eyes are much more golden compared to Ranger's. Ranger's eyes are more copper.
> 
> Here are the two dogs together:
> 
> ...


Ranger has GREAT eyes !!!


----------



## vjm1639 (Feb 20, 2012)

He is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

pretty eyes


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

Both Samantha and Mulligan have dark brown eyes... although Mulligan's are a bit lighter than Samantha's. 

I do admire the blue eyes of huskies though... very cool!


----------



## porchpotty (Aug 4, 2011)

My beloved's eyes are colored light brown.


----------



## GRTigger (Jan 16, 2010)

light brown.. hazel ish.


----------

